# ملف جديد Cathodic Protection



## مازن السيد (3 سبتمبر 2010)

*اتفضلوا ملف جديد Cathodic Protection
:
:
click here to download​*


----------



## محايد (4 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا على الرابط
ما رأيكم في المنتج الذي يروج له هذا الموقع
http://www.merusonline.com/the-product


----------



## مازن السيد (14 سبتمبر 2010)

نورت اخى


----------



## abdelaliali (17 سبتمبر 2010)

Thank you very much


----------



## أبو الخليل (3 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
شكرا على المقال المفيد

المنتج المعروض صراحة رهيب ، محتاج تجربة!!


----------



## en_oil (4 نوفمبر 2010)

_Thank you very much_​


----------



## فارس740 (22 نوفمبر 2010)

لا يعمل


----------



## حسين دراج (24 نوفمبر 2010)

الاخوة الاعزاء

إذا كان هناك انبوب لماء التبريد بطول 1200 متر جزء منه مطمور بالتراب بعد غزله والقسم الباقي محمول داخل نفق والسؤال هو هل يلزم له cathodic protection؟

افيدونا والسلام


----------



## mtzkhirt (3 ديسمبر 2010)

الله ينور يا بشمهندس والكتاب بعد النبذه


----------



## يوسف على ابراهيم (14 ديسمبر 2010)

تم التنزيل


----------



## يوسف على ابراهيم (14 ديسمبر 2010)

ولك منى كل الاحترام


----------



## ahmed h. yousef (14 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا على المعلومات المفيدة جدا


----------



## مصطفى ريان (31 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرا 
وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## مراد الدرديرى (16 يناير 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا *​


----------



## الهندي30 (5 فبراير 2011)

*شكرا للمعلومات القيمه*


----------

